# Thoughts on race mixing



## FuckedUp (Aug 1, 2020)

EDIT: To be clear, I'm totally cool with interracial relationships and everything. It's just that "Thoughts on the scenario where all races merge into one homogeneous brown" is an extremely long title. 

Now let me preface by saying I don't condemn interracial relationships because that's wrong, but are you comfortable with the idea that all races will eventually mix into a homogeneous brown? I don't like ethnostates, but I find it horrifying. If you think about it, if all races mixed together it would ultimately be a global ethnostate.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Aug 1, 2020)

Don't care.  I won't be around to see it.  I just like laughing at coalburners who end up getting the everloving shit beaten out of them and catching the clap.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 1, 2020)

Comfortable with it? I'm not convinced it would ever happen. Contrary to the sensibilities of certain groups of people, in-group preference seems to the be rule and not the exception. On the other hand, if it did happen it would hardly be the panacea that a lot of people seem to think it would be; humans are extremely good at finding ways to classify each other and since nobody would be a 100% admixture of all possible races there would still be identifiable groups. Basically it's just another utopian ideal with no basis in reality.


----------



## judge claude frollo (Aug 1, 2020)

I like light brown skinned people, so if we all worked together we could elevate the dark black gene pool into a more intelligent, prettier looking race.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Aug 1, 2020)

white men+asian girls=the new master race. niggers and white women are trash, they deserve each other. beaners and dune coons will stay racially pure. asian men will have sex robots, negresses will have to learn to behave, convert to islam and become part of a harem.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 1, 2020)

If you like chocolate go for it
If you prefer spicy go for it
If you like dried fish go for it
If you like any of those but refried (aka troon) then you deserve to be shot


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Aug 1, 2020)

Leviticus 20:15



> *And if a man lie with a beast, he shall surely be put to death: and ye shall slay the beast.*



The Bible is quite clear on the matter.

Black face is the only moral, and ethical, race mixing.


----------



## Basil II (Aug 1, 2020)

Brown girls are cute


----------



## Superman93 (Aug 1, 2020)

6 in 1 all girls are the same


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 1, 2020)

Agricola said:


> Bible is quite clear on the matter.


The bible also says not to be homosexual but that doesn't seem to stop you.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Aug 1, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> The bible also says not to be homosexual but that doesn't seem to stop you.



I am 100% not gay. I have been certified by a magistrate judge, my doctor, and my parish priest.

...and technically it doesn't say not to_ be_ homosexual, it just says not to_ do homosex_. Checkmate atheistfag.


----------



## Ita Mori (Aug 1, 2020)

Hey, if you like to bump uglies with an inferior breed, all the more to you. 
Just remember it when everyone makes fun of your mutant-looking kids.


----------



## MemeGrey (Aug 1, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> white men+asian girls=the new master race. niggers and white women are trash, they deserve each other. beaners and dune coons will stay racially pure. asian men will have sex robots, negresses will have to learn to behave, convert to islam and become part of a harem.



If Hapas are the master race we should genocide human beans right now


----------



## Tim Buckley (Aug 1, 2020)

Anyone who gives a fuck either positively or negatively is autistic.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 1, 2020)

I personally don't give a shit about who other people decide to have children with.


----------



## mellifluous (Aug 1, 2020)

I see no issue with it.

I genuinely struggle to understand why people get so pressed about the pigment of other people's skin and preserving their race, to the extent people in interracial couples are shamed for "diluting the pool." It's a problem with all races as well, not just white people (although admittedly, it only seems to be white people who are shamed for it). Someone's skin colour means nothing about who they are as a person. If you meet someone who laughs at your jokes, likes the same stuff you do and gives you butterflies, why would you let something so trivial prevent you from pursuing something with them? Why would you shame others for not letting that stop them?

In terms of the hypothetical, it's not as if everyone would look exactly identical to each other, the prospect of which does seem eerie. People would still have varying skin tones, different facial features, different body shapes, different heights, different weights. Variance would still exist because each generation, people would procreate with people different to them and the child(ren) produced would be different again. If anything, someone with their glass half full would hope that the intermingling of cultures over time would result in people fighting over stupid shit a little less. After all, Sikhism, a religion that believes in acceptance of all, managed to come from the intermingling of the religions that have helped fuel Pakistan and India constantly being at each other's throats all these years.


----------



## FuckedUp (Aug 1, 2020)

To be clear, I'm totally cool with interracial relationships and everything. It's just that "Thoughts on the scenario where all races merge into one homogeneous brown" is an extremely long title.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Aug 1, 2020)

Awful lotta gay nigga apostates in this thread. You know, there were these people who negrated God once. They not here no more, they getting thrown around by the Morton's yellow-jacket girl now. That's you, that's all yall.


----------



## Daisymae (Aug 1, 2020)

give me a chunky white hick girl with long hair and a fat ass


----------



## гape (Aug 1, 2020)

the entirety of the south american continent is a testament to miscegenation


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Aug 1, 2020)

It's fine but eventually when you get married it's best to someone from a similar background.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Aug 1, 2020)

what races do I have to mix to get something like this:




or that


----------



## Least Concern (Aug 1, 2020)

I don't think it could happen so long as we as a species continue to be spread across the globe. There will still be mutations among people that are beneficial or perceived beautiful and start to become dominant in some part of the world well before it spreads to others. Humans were all one "race" a long time ago…

Maybe in some apocalyptic scenario where all of humanity is reduced to a small group of people living in one area, or if maybe a couple hundred people land on Mars and start colonizing it or something, the one single race would come about in a few generations. But give it a few hundred more and we'd be right back to where we are now.


----------



## L50LasPak (Aug 1, 2020)

I think the entire premise of this question is just irrational in the first place. History has shown that it is consistently impossible to actually mix all of the races into one universal thing. There's always some limiting factor that prevents the world from homogenizing completely. Even the greatest empires in history, the Romans, the Mongols, the British and America could not fuck enough pussy to completely assimilate all of the cultures they subjugated. When you build an empire you mix in some ways but also new divides are eventually created because nobody can truly be friends/enemies with everyone. 

There's a more modern version of this premise that says somehow genetic technology will make us all the same, but I disagree with even that one because if technology were ever to advance to that point things like skin tone, facial structure, gender, etc would become purely cosmetic features. There would cease to be races at that point and it would be nothing but trends. Which has its own unsettling implications but its definitely not going to be a society of people who all look and act the same. If anything, with that level of technology we would all look even more different and alien from each other than ever.

Obviously nobody on this planet wants everyone to merge into one amorphous blob of a species with no potential for differentiation, but the people who say shit like globalism or imperialism can accomplish that are full of shit. It not like there are any "pure" races on any kind of evolutionary model anyway. Things that don't change and assimilate by adopting advantageous features die out or hide in the far flung corners of the world where other things can't touch them. And in the process of doing that the resulting descendants end up developing their own differences so the cycle really never ends.


----------



## Deepland Bystander (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm not from the country where the concept of race that is used in America hasn't been a thing until very recently (due to internet brainrot) and the concept of 'miscegenation' isn't such an important thing.

Race is such a stupid concept evolutionary wise anyway because it is all continuum, the dividing line between white and black blurs a lot as you approach the Horn of Africa and the Middle East. There's no 'pure race' because species continually mix, mutate and changes. - Though I do understand that there is cultural aspects and that some people would like to be with someone who shares a similar cultural background. Although not everyone is like that, so I'd left that to anybody's preference.

Since human have tribalistic tendencies, even if people end up in homogeneous brown race (I doubt, like previous comments that people are going to look different because reasons), we'll find some way to see others as out-group anyway.


----------



## JoshPlz (Aug 1, 2020)

Race mixing is bad because animals can't consent and beastiality is wrong.


----------



## KonradCruise (Aug 1, 2020)

In America its objectively shitty to do because the end result is some tormented identity-void which will always get fucked with by your local pack of apes for not being black enough but still desperately want to be black no matter how white it is. Something else will end up filling that void, typically drugs, tatoos and piercings Ive seen this time and time again and I even drilled the oil when I was a more liberal individual and seen it first hand.  
I see it now as essentially agreeing to spawn something with severe downs even when the doctor informs you that you are going to have a little retard of your own. And its why I take issue with the type of wignat who constantly has yellow fever.

The romans were reduced to a population of a few thousand at one point but even sicillians are almost entirely able to claim a lack of mohammed in their bloodstream, so I'm hopeful globohomo plan #1 ends up collapsing.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 1, 2020)

It just doesn't make sense. Formula 1 and Rally just don't belong together!

Jokes aside, in the grand scheme of life it'll happen or it won't. We are humans and ever changing and adapting. It won't affect very much at all.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Aug 1, 2020)

Personally, I enjoy "race-mixing" quite a bit. 

Big picture as long as things are peaceful race-mixing only leads to minor personal inconveniences. (Although race-mixing has a negative impact on children. They end up having identity issues, not feeling like they belong, having to "pick a side", and having to overcompensate on one side or the other. Not sure if due to "race" or "culture" though)

The problem is if things are not peaceful. There was a study done that showed during war time, if things have broken down by racial/ethnic lines, people not apart of the ingroup(wives and kids) get treated like the enemy(killed) despite what their relationship status is to members of the community.


----------



## Wonder Boy (Aug 1, 2020)

not racist just don't like em


----------



## The Spice boi (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm going to go full autist futurist madman here: i dont think we're even going to be traditionally human in fifty years.

Race will be the least of our problems.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Aug 1, 2020)

It's something that will to end up happening over time undoubtedly.  Just as we will eventually have one culture across the globe as ever faster travel and communication merge us into a single community of linked individuals. 

Is the loss of diversity to be mourned? Of course. Our world will be that much less rich in experience but perhaps it will finally bring about real peace. As we will all be the same no matter which nation you happened to get born into. 

Or perhaps we will just keep finding smaller and smaller differences to "other" our fellow man.  Tribalism runs deep in our veins and there is no fight more heated then between brothers. 

I hope the former but honestly expect the latter. In the end I think it's in our very nature to wage war, even if it's a pointless and futile exercise...


----------



## L50LasPak (Aug 2, 2020)

KonradCruise said:


> In America its objectively shitty to do because the end result is some tormented identity-void which will always get fucked with by your local pack of apes for not being black enough but still desperately want to be black no matter how white it is. Something else will end up filling that void, typically drugs, tatoos and piercings Ive seen this time and time again and I even drilled the oil when I was a more liberal individual and seen it first hand.



This may seem like bait but honestly this is a decent point. Racial identity in America is so absolutely divided between black and white that people of mixed races do tend to get the short end of the stick because they can't fit into one neat category. The irony is that both black and white America are composed of mutts anyway and all of this tribalism is bullshit. I disagree with this state of affairs obviously, but I'm not going to pretend for a minute that it isn't happening.


----------



## Niggaplease (Aug 2, 2020)

L50LasPak said:


> I think the entire premise of this question is just irrational in the first place. History has shown that it is consistently impossible to actually mix all of the races into one universal thing. There's always some limiting factor that prevents the world from homogenizing completely. Even the greatest empires in history, the Romans, the Mongols, the British and America could not fuck enough pussy to completely assimilate all of the cultures they subjugated. When you build an empire you mix in some ways but also new divides are eventually created because nobody can truly be friends/enemies with everyone.
> 
> There's a more modern version of this premise that says somehow genetic technology will make us all the same, but I disagree with even that one because if technology were ever to advance to that point things like skin tone, facial structure, gender, etc would become purely cosmetic features. There would cease to be races at that point and it would be nothing but trends. Which has its own unsettling implications but its definitely not going to be a society of people who all look and act the same. If anything, with that level of technology we would all look even more different and alien from each other than ever.
> 
> Obviously nobody on this planet wants everyone to merge into one amorphous blob of a species with no potential for differentiation, but the people who say shit like globalism or imperialism can accomplish that are full of shit. It not like there are any "pure" races on any kind of evolutionary model anyway. Things that don't change and assimilate by adopting advantageous features die out or hide in the far flung corners of the world where other things can't touch them. And in the process of doing that the resulting descendants end up developing their own differences so the cycle really never ends.


besides let's say all the races merged into one, well what if let say white became a recessive gene, get 2 people with a recessive white gene at least 1 out four will come out white and the other 3 will carry recessive white genes. you can only maintain like racial homgeanous for maybe like 1 or 2 generations until natural variation takes over.


----------



## BOONES (Aug 2, 2020)

Its fine to love who you love but dont love someone just because you want to race mix, that's cucked as fuck.


----------



## lurk_moar (Aug 2, 2020)

I  DGAF about race mixing. True love is true love.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Aug 2, 2020)

the entire world would be like latin america which is not good. It involves severe loss of identity and less social cohesion. Is not that it becomes one blob of only brown people, it just creates a million divisions and people atomized and self segregate even when living within the same communities.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Aug 2, 2020)

I only slept with one or two white women in my life. I typically dated outside of my race (mostly black or latina) but not because I was seeking it, but because that's just the way it happened. It's funny, because I get along very well with blacks and most of my friends are black, but i also hate BLM and have no hesitation to say "nigger" when appropriate.


----------



## HonestJohn2376 (Aug 2, 2020)

Even if all nations merge into a globohomo libcuck new world order owned by Google, Disney, and George Soros, there will still be distinct ethnicities and cultures. Peoples will exchange with each other, join into new groups, break apart into new groups, migrate to new areas, slowly transform over time, and so on, like humans have been doing since forever. 

People most likely will be in a very broad international culture when living in major cities, traveling, or going online while still retaining their local cultures at home. The international culture will remain Western and liberal and bottom, even if China takes over, because of its foundations in the Enlightenment and its establishment through Western capitalism. 

There will be a trade-off between the international culture and local cultures. The international culture will pick up accoutrements of the local cultures but retain its foundations no matter what patchwork it wears. The local cultures will appropriate Western liberal ideas albeit in their own terms. The downside is that indigenous cultures and other small groups that cannot hold their own in the new world order will become extinct. In a way, everyone will become _whiter_ despite all the fear-mongering from poltards. 

Actually, forget the will-be part. We've already been here for some time. Ethnic groups still exist and still hate each other despite Soros's master plan to turn us into cream-colored mongoloids.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 2, 2020)

if two people love eachother, let them love. race should not matter.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 2, 2020)

Can mestizos reproduce without race mixing?

Also the race probably will never be fully mix because it world require the mass migration of to many humans and then hoping they all fuck their races out of existence.


----------



## Cyclonus (Aug 2, 2020)

I don't give a shit. Humanity endures, that's all that matters.


----------



## queerape (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm in an interracial relationship, have been in them in the past too. Honestly it's the last thing i care about.  People won't be homogenized due to racemixing, because genes express themselves in a variety of ways. Even among one ethnicity you get a lot of variations. Mixed people look very different too. Some look totally white, others look very black, Asian, some look like they're indistinct, though even monoracial people can look ambigious (I'm one such example). Race is very much guess and check, and genes can skip generations. The "race of the future" won't be a brown monotony. Oh, and it won't make racism and discrimination go away neither. Just ask Brazil.


----------



## FuckedUp (Aug 3, 2020)

queerape said:


> Mixed people look very different too. Some look totally white, others look very black, Asian, some look like they're indistinct, though even monoracial people can look ambigious (I'm one such example). Race is very much guess and check, and genes can skip generations. The "race of the future" won't be a brown monotony. Oh, and it won't make racism and discrimination go away neither. Just ask Brazil.


True, I'm half-Jewish but look like a typical German (including straight blond hair) despite that only being 5/16 of my heritage.


----------



## EmuWarsVeteran (Aug 3, 2020)

Who gives a shit? Not me. At least not so long as it's consensual between those involved in the mixing. It's unlikely to happen without being forced though. But again. If you care enough to force it then you've clearly got something wrong in your brain. Culture's more important than race. Always has been. I couldn't care less what your skin looks like if you're not a cock.


----------



## Meriasek (Aug 3, 2020)

Seems like nobody mentioned it here yet, but I've seen people in other threads mention health issues among mixed people? Are there any sources on that or at least any details? Never heard anything about that, and it seems a bit weird.


----------



## DONALDTRUMPPP (Aug 3, 2020)

Meriasek said:


> Seems like nobody mentioned it here yet, but I've seen people in other threads mention health issues among mixed people? Are there any sources on that or at least any details? Never heard anything about that, and it seems a bit weird.


I think it's mostly mental health issues caused by a lack of identity within a particular community, I've talked to many hapas and several have told me that white people see them as Asian, Asian people see them as white. Similar with mulatoos, many are either seen as black by white folks or the blacks see them as some kind of Uncle Tom or that they act too white. This is sometimes met by exclusion from both communities or just not identifying with either of them.


----------



## ToddleDoddle (Aug 3, 2020)

I don't care, If I was looking to start a family, a woman's race wouldn't come into play. As long as she looks good enough and is a decent enough person I am good to go. As for humanity eventually all mixing into one single race, I also don't give a shit. I'll have been dead for many generations by the time that even happens so it doesn't matter much to me. I don't know if it would improve humanity or not. Racism would likely be a thing of the past but people will still find reasons to divide themselves from each other.


----------



## Meriasek (Aug 3, 2020)

DONALDTRUMPPP said:


> I think it's mostly mental health issues caused by a lack of identity within a particular community, I've talked to many hapas and several have told me that white people see them as Asian, Asian people see them as white. Similar with mulatoos, many are either seen as black by white folks or the blacks see them as some kind of Uncle Tom or that they act too white. This is sometimes met by exclusion from both communities or just not identifying with either of them.


Ah, ok. Some people made it sound like there's actual physiological issues going on.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 3, 2020)

I prefer race-mixing.

I mean if you were in my position, you would too. There's a fabled reason among black men why we go after white chicks and one of the reasons why is because black women suck. No one wants to say it, but black women fucking suck. Take all of the problems of a white woman (idiocy, naivete, ignorance) and add constant skepticism and savagery with a tiny hit of the anger aspect of most men at play as well and you have one heck of a mix of horror and the making of despair for any man. Not sure why white guys like 'em. Besides, it's way more fun to date people who have different cultural experiences than people who share the same.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 3, 2020)

I wouldn't like it for dogs, if they were all bred into a single mutt race and I don't like it for people either. I like some degree of diversity.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Aug 3, 2020)

Ok first of all race mixing is wrong and you’re a bad person for doing it.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Aug 3, 2020)

Don't give a shit as long as you're not fat or ugly.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Aug 3, 2020)

Meriasek said:


> Seems like nobody mentioned it here yet, but I've seen people in other threads mention health issues among mixed people? Are there any sources on that or at least any details? Never heard anything about that, and it seems a bit weird.



Bone marrow transplants are an issue for mixed peoples.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Aug 3, 2020)

Agricola said:


> Leviticus 20:15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Bible also said if you touch another man’s junk you get your hand chopped off if you were a woman. I wouldn’t recite the Bible as a paragon of virtue bud


----------



## FuckedUp (Aug 3, 2020)

ITT dyslexics who scored in the 5th percentile on the reading comprehension portion of standardized tests responding to "thoughts on interracial relationships" instead of what I outlined in the OP.


----------



## mellifluous (Aug 3, 2020)

The Spice boi said:


> I'm going to go full autist futurist madman here: i dont think we're even going to be traditionally human in fifty years.
> 
> Race will be the least of our problems.



How _do you_ think we'll be? I'm not being a dick, I'm genuinely interested (especially since fifty years is a very short amount of time in relative terms).



queerape said:


> Some look totally white, others look very black, Asian, some look like they're indistinct, though even monoracial people can look ambigious (I'm one such example).



This is a very good point. I've met multiple people who were biracial, but even my partner, who is the race they were mixed with, couldn't tell, the other person just saw they had a commonality and mentioned it to him.



> Oh, and it won't make racism and discrimination go away neither. Just ask Brazil.



Or India. That's true.



Bland Crumbs said:


> Bone marrow transplants are an issue for mixed peoples.



Do you have the study? I wasn't aware people who are mixed were more susceptible to issues _due to _being mixed (I was aware of the mental health side, but you can do your best to engage in protective factors, such as making sure they're raised with a mix of both cultures, against that at least), so I'd be interested to read it.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Aug 3, 2020)

mellifluous said:


> How _do you_ think we'll be? I'm not being a dick, I'm genuinely interested (especially since fifty years is a very short amount of time in relative terms).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are not more susceptible to bone marrow issues they have a more difficult time finding matching donors.

I cannot find a study but a story about this seems to pop up here and there.



			https://archive.fo/yKo2X


----------



## TV's Adam West (Aug 3, 2020)

Ban all marriage.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 3, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> ITT dyslexics who scored in the 5th percentile on the reading comprehension portion of standardized tests responding to "thoughts on interracial relationships" instead of what I outlined in the OP.


We're not all 180 IQ ubermensch.


----------



## FuckedUp (Aug 3, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> We're not all 180 IQ ubermensch.


Well yeah, @BoxerShorts47 is here after all.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 3, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> -Half-assed deflection-


Anyways, your OP was prefaced by mentioning interracial relationships. A wise person would realize that bringing up a topic is a great way to create discussion around it. You can hardly turn around and get pissy with people for talking about something you brought up.


----------



## FuckedUp (Aug 3, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Anyways, your OP was prefaced by mentioning interracial relationships. A wise person would realize that bringing up a topic is a great way to create discussion around it. You can hardly turn around and get pissy with people for talking about something you brought up.


I specifically said I was fine with them to _prevent_ all the posts from being about it, but whatever.


----------



## The Spice boi (Aug 4, 2020)

@mellifluous I'm pretty confident that transhumanism is going to take off, if not through cybernetic enhancement then through gene selection and designer babies.

Such things as race won't really matter if you can design humans to be perfect from the moment of conception. Sure, you might still look black or white, but what does that matter if your identity isn't tied to the genetic differences between groups of humans arising from random chance, but rather a meticulously planned selection of desirable traits?

That's my two cents anyway. I like to dream big


----------



## ArthuriusMartyrius (Aug 4, 2020)

It's gonna be a hoot when genetic engineering really takes off as a cheap way to design your ideal child and entire populations in Asia and the Middle-East are replaced with 1.9m tall, 150 IQ Aryan supermodels within one generation.

That being said, I don't really see that happening until the end of this century at best.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Aug 4, 2020)

I don't give a shit if everyone is a uniform brown just so much as they're above the garbage that is the general human person today. Give me a ton of mulatto babies so long as they are intelligent, honorable, and take us out of this Marvel movie autotuned social media hell that we're currently living in.

Anyway nothing as the world increasingly becomes a global society, new forms of transport allow us to get across the world even faster and more efficiently, etc,  the simple fact is that people will increasingly "interbreed" as barriers between populations diminish.  In the end it's a losing game to try to preserve "racial identity."  

Want to preserve culture?  It should be for everyone.  Unlike an SJW I think culture is something meant to be shared, not being some aspect of some ritual that only the initiates of the right temple can participate in or appreciate.


----------



## God (Aug 4, 2020)

any male member of another race + white woman = bad
any female member of another race + white men = meh
any male member of another race + white men = bad
any female member of another race + white woman = meh


----------



## millais (Aug 4, 2020)

As long as the toll is paid, one should be allowed to burn the coal.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Aug 4, 2020)

Genuine question. 

What is the SJW stance on interracial dating? Do they support it as woke, or do they see it as white people trying to eliminate the POCs by polluting the gene pool? 

I can genuinely see them going either way on this?


----------



## The Spice boi (Aug 4, 2020)

RumblyTumbly said:


> Genuine question.
> 
> What is the SJW stance on interracial dating? Do they support it as woke, or do they see it as white people trying to eliminate the POCs by polluting the gene pool?
> 
> I can genuinely see them going either way on this?


I'm pretty sure it leans more on the "woke" side. The other point you raise on polluting the gene pool seems too nuanced yet obvious argument for SJWs to pick up on


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Aug 4, 2020)

pee pee stinky poo fart and cum


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Aug 4, 2020)

RumblyTumbly said:


> Genuine question.
> 
> What is the SJW stance on interracial dating? Do they support it as woke, or do they see it as white people trying to eliminate the POCs by polluting the gene pool?
> 
> I can genuinely see them going either way on this?


A typical suburban SJW will see no problem with it. There might be accusations of fetishism but otherwise the lily-white amongst them have no issue with it and in fact encourage it (I guess as a "gateway to understanding " or "subversion of bigotry"). The blacks and maybe the latinas on the other hand seethe at it. If you think coalburners are despised on /pol/ then you've seen nothing compared to what a black woman feels when she sees the typical trailer slag get with Tyrone. Blacks in general seem to despise the idea of interracial mixing but nothing will ever approach that special contempt you see from a dark skinned black girl who got skipped over for a 6/10 white chick (especially if he has the temerity to bring up how he prefers white women).


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Aug 4, 2020)

A typical suburban SJW won't have no problem but as this blog post mentionned, they might change their tune when it's come closer to their backyards. http://archive.vn/jCWPP


----------



## Jones McCann (Aug 4, 2020)

I'd say you shouldn't do it, you definitely don't want no half nigger kids running around. It's not like I'm going to bust out the klan uniform to defend the white race though, it's more of a personal thing.


----------



## Zonga (Aug 4, 2020)

Meriasek said:


> Ah, ok. Some people made it sound like there's actual physiological issues going on.



Usually the opposite. "Hybrid vigour" is a real thing, yo.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Aug 4, 2020)

My initial reaction.

I'm mixed race (Vietnamese/Japanese). but having two Asian parents and living in Europe it's not something that's immediately obvious to whites or black people. Asians, especially Chinese and Japs who are very racist and obsessed with blood purity, can identify me very easily because the Jap in me shows in the skin tone and hair, but my facial features and eyes are very...Not. I have never suffered any racism in European society, with the sole exception from SJW's and BLM people who are upset that I either exist or that I don't support their Woke beliefs.

In Europe, but to a lesser extent England because of their stronger links to the US, Black hyper-awareness of race is a relatively new thing.  There are poor blacks in France, but there are also fabulously wealthy black and mixed race families who have been in the top tier of society for decades if not centuries as there are examples of every race that the French Empire and Kingdom went. There have actually been attempts to get BLM movements going in places like Ireland that have fizzled out into nothing fairly quickly because this idea that "White boi is keeping blackie down" is foreign and makes no sense.

Racial awareness is in the Western World a very Anglophone thing. We have experienced it elsewhere, Belgium especially, but not for the same reasons and not to the same degree. Members of my family have freely interbred with other Asian and white races and wherever we have gone, nobody has cared.....Because we integrate, we learn the language and we make sure that we make an even bigger fuss about big patriotic occasions or native secular celebrations like Modern Christmas, Bastille day etc than most of the ethnic natives do!

I say in the western world because race mixing is viewed very differently in the far east. There's no sugarcoating it; halfbreeds are filth and their parents are the worst of sexually depraved beasts.

Most of the time.

White/Asian people occupy a....Really, really odd position in the Far East; especially in South Korea, Japan and China. They're filth and can never be proper citizens, but at the same time the natives often find them hauntingly beautiful, and that's no exaggeration. You've seen K-Pop bands right? There's a reason they go to such great pains to imitate Western Beauty standards. Go there and I can bet 90% of the girls you meet willing to talk about this stuff will have some sort of fantasy about banging a man with green or blue eyes and some body hair (them actually doing it might be another matter). I should know, I brought my white partner over and he/we were literally hounded by random women asking for photographs with us and asking questions about our relationship. This is markedly, markedly different to how far-eastern cultures usually treat their own same-race homosexual relationships as something a bit distasteful that should be kept behind closed doors or grown out of.

They'd never dream of marrying one in a million years of course, that would be near enough bestiality, but it would be a lay that would be bragged and gossiped about for a long time afterward. There is a disproportionate number of White/Asians in Entertainment over there in comparison to the tiny proportion of the population they make. It's especially telling in Japan. Some discerning Japanese might be too conservative to choose a full-blooded white mate, but it has been noted several matchmaking agencies actually ask and advertises their candidates alleged/purported "White Ancestry"; unusual eye colors and facial features judged to be (North) European are especially prized selling points.

There's far fewer Black/Far Eastern mixes there. They're almost exclusively at the bottom of society and viewed with scorn and disgust. Not so much for being workshy, but just for being ugly.  It should be telling though, because of the few I've met they've tended to be some of the very hardest working people I've ever met and despite how their society views them they still do tend to climb the ranks at work.

I'm biased, but I have no issues with race mixing. Westerners on the whole are not racists. It's very possible a mixed race child may suffer racism, but the odds are overwhelming that it's not going to be from white people contrary to the woke narrative.


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Aug 4, 2020)

I support race mixing 100% but I'm not sure if that'll happen, thanks to racial supremacist groups actively being against it.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 4, 2020)

I support the removal of all non whites. Race mixing should be punished by being fired out of a Thor siege mortar.

That includes 'muh asian waifus'.


----------



## Meriasek (Aug 4, 2020)

Zonga said:


> Usually the opposite. "Hybrid vigour" is a real thing, yo.


Yeah, that's what I expected, too.


----------



## Gnostic American (Aug 4, 2020)

Whites no longer socialize openly as an ethnic group.  And the reason that there is no longer a taboo on "race mixing."


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 5, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> I prefer race-mixing.
> 
> I mean if you were in my position, you would too. There's a fabled reason among black men why we go after white chicks and one of the reasons why is because black women suck. No one wants to say it, but black women fucking suck. Take all of the problems of a white woman (idiocy, naivete, ignorance) and add constant skepticism and savagery with a tiny hit of the anger aspect of most men at play as well and you have one heck of a mix of horror and the making of despair for any man. Not sure why white guys like 'em. Besides, it's way more fun to date people who have different cultural experiences than people who share the same.


How old were you when you started hating your own race?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 5, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> hating your own race


Well, now, I wouldn't say that...


----------



## Lime Rogue (Aug 5, 2020)

Tiny bit of power level but

Maybe it's because the continent I reside in was _made_ with race-mixing, but I always feel weirded out when people fixate too much on it. Although there are some people, usually from richer families, who take pride in looking more European than native (even though they wouldn't really fit in there), race-mixing isn't really something people think about here, it's just something that happens.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 5, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Well, now, I wouldn't say that...


You just prefer others over your own. Not hatred then just cowardly disdain?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 5, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> You just prefer others over your own. Not hatred then just cowardly disdain?


Yea. Cowardly disdain.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 5, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Yea. Cowardly disdain.


I mean; at least your honest. Can't really ask for more than that.


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 5, 2020)

It would be virtually impossible for a "one race" scenario to play out naturally due to geographical issues. There's very little chance the folks of North Sentinel Island, the Ainu, or any other low numbered ethnic minorities are going to be brought in to the fold, realistically. It's a numbers issue in that regard.



Spoiler: Sperging on Genetics



For the following I would like to note that the meaning of life is to create more of; and better versions of yourself.

For most of history Darwinism worked fine and helped humanity by shedding the weak and the lame. However modern society has advanced so far that Darwinism isn't as applicable. Government hand outs and diversity hiring have played a huge role in artificially inflating the affluence and influence of groups that would otherwise have died off.

Stereotypes exist for a reason. Anyone who rejects that notion is either uneducated on the matter or willfully denying reality due to bias. Not to say that all stereotypes are accurate, but they do exist because some are quite accurate. Some are based on the culture of a group, a genetic disposition a group has to a specific attribute, or long running rumored ones (like before widespread pornography some folks actually believed Asian women had horizontal vaginas, no I am not joking).

A homogeneous society is usually a happier and safer one. In most places that are lacking "diversity" the governing and social systems work better. Whether is is due to a hierarchy among the races and ethnicities of the world or some sort of internal social mechanism deep within the basic functions of all hominids, I can not say for sure, but I can say for sure that when a society is homogeneous it works better and for longer. There is far more to a working society than ethnicity and race, obviously. Religion, political leanings, even food choices can, have, and will continue to contribute to rifts in a society.

Skin color isn't the end all be all of race, it's just a very clear marker thereof as opposed to the sometimes subtle racial differences between less obvious races like the different European races; for example, a Scot or Irish is more likely to be ginger than a Frenchie, so if you see a ginger you're more likely to believe they're a Scot or Irish than a Frenchie. But these are just superficial things, for the most part. What really counts is what's in their genetics.

Genes are a very peculiar thing. Most folks don't really understand them or how they work, but put simply they make us who and what we are and determine literally everything about us. Our height, our intelligence, our hair density, our musculature, literally our everything. The Dutch are some of the tallest people in the world, as such it is fair to say, Dutch folk posess a "tall" gene, meaning throughout the history of Holland, enough tall people made babies to make being a tall a notable Dutch trait, this is what is known as a genetic trait. Genetic traits can be "dominant" or "recessive"; but with genes, nothing is certain, hence the non-definitive terminology. A recessive gene can pop up out of nowhere after lying dormant within a bloodline for generations and in doing so could give a person green eyes instead of the brown which both parents had. For example, if a mostly white person's genetic makeup is 2% congolese, there is a chance; however small, that the person could procreate with someone who is 100% 1488 Nazi megaracist white, that their child could have the tightly curled hair common among afrikans.

Certain racial and ethnic groups hold certain genetic traits, but are not always exclusive to those groups by way of how randomly genes work. However, when you mix genetically similar peoples you are more likely to get the traits inherent to whatever they may be. For example, two blondes have a higher likelihood of having a blonde child because they share the gene for blonde hair. Two smart people are more likely to have a smart child because they possess the genes that contribute to being smart. Mutations can occur, giving us super geniuses, or things like The Hartley Hooligans though.

TL;DR
Mixing races is bad because some have better traits than others.


----------

